# 'Escape to the Country' is going to Europe!



## Escape2Europe

Do you dream of a new life in Europe? Let us help you! 

The UK’s longest running relocation show ‘Escape to the Country’ is expanding and we’re looking for people who are thinking of embarking on a continental adventure! 

Please email your name, telephone number and a little bit about your move to our team at: [email protected] 

We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Escape2Europe

We will be filming from August and would love to hear from people moving from the UK to mainland Europe. 

Contact us at: [email protected]


----------

